# امي توفيت ....



## yasou3lmasi7 (14 أبريل 2008)

مرحباً  
في  30\31  بمنتصف اليل \03\2008  لقد اودعت امي روحها .." جسدها مات " ...انها اسلمت روحها بين يديَ ........ 

اسمي جورج و عمري 19 ادرس  تصوير و اخراج  
  لقد كانت امي  ارملة  و كنت يتيم من اب  و في هذا التاريخ  اصبحت ايضا يتيماً  من ام  يتيم من الحنان من العطف ومن  الدفء . بقيت 11 سنة , ارملة طاهرة  لم يمسها اي رجل . لقد قدست حياتها لاولادها و ليسوع المسيح ...
 "ابي توفي في الحرب سنة 1997 " و امي مند اسبوعيين ... والان بقيت وحيداُ في عالم مليء بالظلم  بالكذب و النصب والاحتيال و الجرائم و الحرب , عالم جيل الثالث و الخ . 

لقد كانت انسانة عظيمة فديرة  كلها محبة و ود و ذات ايمان قوي بالرب يسوع المسيح ​

اريد ان اطلب منكم اخوتي الاعزاء اخوتي بالروح  صلاة  خاصة لاجلها ... لراحة نفسها و لتكون روحها في السماء بالجنة   ​

يوحنا 6:14 أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي ''.

لوقا 48:7-49 ''ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك. فابتدأ المتكلمون معه يقولون في أنفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا أيضاً''.
يوحنا 40:6 ''لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير''. 

يوحنا 47:6 ''الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية''. 

يوحنا 28:10-30 ''وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد''. 

يوحنا 25:11 ''قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة . من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا''.​
أمين ​
بارككم الله حميعاً ....​


----------



## محب 22 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

*سلاما لك 
تقول كلمة الله 
عزيز في عين الرب موت اتقياءه
طوبى لها المسكن السعيد الذي ليس به دموع وحون 
بل فرح وسرور
وانشد مع المرنم
ان امي وابي قد تركاني 
والرب يضمني
اسأل من اجلك كل العزاء  من اجل فراق الوالدة
بوعد الرب يسوع اقول لك
 ثق اننا في ملكوته سوف نلتقي 
وسيمسح الرب كل دمعة من عيوننا
*


----------



## yasou3lmasi7 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*



محب 22 قال:


> *سلاما لك
> تقول كلمة الله
> عزيز في عين الرب موت اتقياءه
> طوبى لها المسكن السعيد الذي ليس به دموع وحون
> ...



مشكور اخي الكريم  على ردك المتواضع ...

الحياة بدون ام لا تسوى شيء ....
تمـرّ علييُ لحظاتٌ من الألم ارتمي فيها بين أحضان الجـِراح 
و ما أقساها عندما تمرّ بِها و لا أحد يشعرُ بك و ليس هنالك من يسأل عنك .. 
فإن عبّرت الكلمات فستظلّ عاجزة .. 
وإن عبّرت الدموع فستظلّ مدرارة ... ليس لها أن تنتهي .. 
عندها فقط ستنفجر تلك اللحظات و ذلك الألم ليكتـُبَ هذه اللّحظة <<< لحظة الم>>>

اتمنى ان تزول لحظات الحزن من قلبي ...باسم الرب يسوع المسيح ...
ال


----------



## Tabitha (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

تعازينا الحارة أخي 

ربنا يعزيك ويرعاك 
ربنا دلوقتي بنفسه هو اللي بقى مسؤول عنك وعن حياتك كلها
الرب ينيح نفس والدتك الغالية في فردوس النعيم


----------



## yasou3lmasi7 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*



Anestas!a قال:


> تعازينا الحارة أخي
> 
> ربنا يعزيك ويرعاك
> ربنا دلوقتي بنفسه هو اللي بقى مسؤول عنك وعن حياتك كلها
> الرب ينيح نفس والدتك الغالية في فردوس النعيم



أمين 

باركك الله .. تسلمي اختي العزيزة ...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

*ربنااااا يعزيك عزيزى...

وربنا ينيح نفسها فى فردوس النعيم 

ويعطيك الصبر *​


----------



## محب 22 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*



yasou3lmasi7 قال:


> اتمنى ان تزول لحظات الحزن من قلبي ...باسم الرب يسوع المسيح ...



آمــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

تعازينا القلبيه لوفاة والدتك ونصلى من اجل ان تنعم بفردوس النعيم .


----------



## the servant (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

مع المسيح اخونا العزيز افضل جدا ...فأنت الان لك شفيع امام عرش النعمة تطلب منة ان يذكرك امام الله​


----------



## K A T Y (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

_*ربنا يعزيك يا جورج*_​ 
_*ويمنحك السلام ويعطي قلبك فرحا وتعزية*_​ 
_*وانت ابنه غالي عليه قوي لا يمكن يتركك لحظة*_​ 
_*ربنا يقف جنبك وينيح روح والدتك*_​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

ربنا يعزيك ويصبرك

مع المسيح ذاك افضل

واكيد ربنا مش هينساك

وانت هنا كمان فى وسط اهلك واخواتك

ربنا معاك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

"من أمن بي و  لو مات سيحيا"


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

ربنا يعزيك يا جورج
مع المسيح ذاك افضل
ربنا ينيح روحها.... واطلب منها تشفعلنا عند حبيبها يسوع ان يرحمنا 
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك..... يسوع يباركك


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

ربنا يعزيك 
وينيح روحا ف الفردوس مع ربها 
ويصبرك ويقويك ف الدنيا المرة 
الرب لى راعى ​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

*الله يرحمها ويرحم والدك ويرحم جميع الذين توفو على رجاء القيامة 

ربنا يصبرك ادعي لها بالراحة الابدية واكيد والدك ووالدتك يراقبانك وهم دائما معك بروحهم صلي لهم دائما لانهم بحاجة دائمة للصلاة من اجل راحتهم وكون واثق يا اخي ان الله لن يتخلى عنك ابدا وهو الوحيد الذي سيبقى معك إلى النهاية .
طلبي منك ان لا تحزن على فراقهم بل كن وائقا انهم ذهبو إلى حيث لا يوجد لا تعب ولا المرض بل إلى الرحة الابدية .

ربنا يصبرك 

العمر الك يارب والله يرحم والدتك 

ويرحم جميع المتوفين إلى رحمة الاب 

آمين*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

هى بين الملائكة و القديسين
وأنت بين أخوتك


----------



## yasou3lmasi7 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*

مشكورين جميعاً ... 
الرب يسوع يبارككم .......  
الله يرحم جميع المتوفين إلى رحمة الاب  , 
الراحة الدائمة اعطهما يا رب و نورك الابدي فليضيء لهما 
اَميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ...


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: امي توفيت ....*



yasou3lmasi7 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على ردك المتواضع ...
> 
> الحياة بدون ام لا تسوى شيء ....
> تمـرّ علييُ لحظاتٌ من الألم ارتمي فيها بين أحضان الجـِراح
> ...


امين
اصلي ان يعطيك الرب التعزية السماوية
لاجل فراق الحبيبة الغالية
ولكن ثق ان اللقاء قريب 
وهناك سوف يمسح الرب كل دمعة من عيوننا​


----------

